# Sushi: How the experts do it



## GoodMagic (Sep 19, 2019)

Ive tried to make sushi at home but am never happy with the flavor of the fish. I buy fresh fish at uwigimaya in Seattle, have the rice down, but my nigiri never comes close to shiros. What am I not doing? For example, the albacore in my hands always has a slightly fishy taste, but at Shiros is clean and full of umami. I’ve tried salting the fish, rinsing with water, sake etc. Shiro, and other sushi masters must be doing something I’m not aware of to the fish. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Kippington (Sep 19, 2019)

I'd guess Shiro's fish is fresher? It's always tough as an enthusiast to get the best ingredients while the restaurants have better relations with the suppliers.

Sometimes I find that when there's no fishy taste, it almost has no flavour at all - in which case it really needs a umami boost from something else to get the most out of it.
But of course, too much of that taste is a bit crap.

It helps to keep the cutting board extra clean between breaking up the fish and portioning it. Lots of the fishy taste comes from the skin that can end up all over the board.


----------



## parbaked (Sep 19, 2019)

Kippington said:


> Sometimes I find that when there's no fishy taste, it almost has no flavour at all - in which case it really needs a umami boost from something else to get the most out of it.



Sometimes it seems like sashimi is more about the variety of textures of the different seafood than distinct seafood flavors.


----------



## lemeneid (Sep 20, 2019)

parbaked said:


> Sometimes it seems like sashimi is more about the variety of textures of the different seafood than distinct seafood flavors.


Agreed! Sometimes really fresh fish can be almost tasteless, with just a slight tinge of metallicity and brine.


----------



## rebornhj (Sep 20, 2019)

Have you tried to add thinly slice green onion & ginger with ponzu sauce?
Also if you used just raw albacore, try to sear whole albacore loin.
There are many different ways to prep but most common one is 1. salt & pepper and then torch 2. Sichimi powder then torch.
Texture is good when seared and not fishy at all.


----------



## slickmamba (Sep 20, 2019)

Most high end sushi is not eaten as fresh as possible, its a common misconception that the freshest fish is the best. A little aging can intensify flavors, as well as simple treatments like kombujime, soy sauce, etc. They also probably put some kind of mirin, soy, umami sauce ontop


----------



## Kippington (Sep 20, 2019)

slickmamba said:


> A little aging can intensify flavors...


Not saying you're wrong, but wouldn't that totally go against OP's wishes?


----------



## slickmamba (Sep 20, 2019)

Kippington said:


> Not saying you're wrong, but wouldn't that totally go against OP's wishes?


Am I missing something? What are his wishes? 

To add more to my comment earlier, it could just be like Kipp said, Shiro probably has professional high end fishermen who catch quality fish, perform ikejime, and process and ship cleanly etc.


----------



## Kippington (Sep 20, 2019)

He's after a cleaner taste with less of a fishy flavor, as I understand it.

Man, kombujime looks amazing. One restaurant I apprenticed at did Kingfish in a similar (but much less traditional) way - Slightly cured, drier/firmer texture and mildly flavoured with a taste that enhances the good flavours and covers the bad.





It's interesting what sweetness does to the taste of fish. Maybe experimenting with mirin would be a good idea for OP.


----------



## slickmamba (Sep 20, 2019)

kombujime is great, super easy to do at home too.

@GoodMagic is the place you shop at known for sushi quality or fresh fish? Regular asian market fish will be poorly frozen, which would explain the fishy taste. You can usually tell by looking at the eyes(should be clear and not cloudy) and the gills(should be red, not gray, muddy). If the fish smells fishy, don't buy it and if the meat is really soft, don't buy it, same if the skin is dry.

Last time I was in town I went to Mutual fish and got some nice oysters, tuna, geoduck. I'd check that out. Just call them, or talk to any of the other mongers in the area and tell them you are trying to do your own sushi and what fish they would recommend.


----------



## GoodMagic (Sep 20, 2019)

It is, but you're probably right about quality. Thanks for the advice, appreciated.


----------



## pete84 (Sep 20, 2019)

If it tastes fishy, you are likely buying fish that has already spent too many days thawed. Sushi-grade albacore typically comes cryo-frozen as whole filets and retailers will thaw/portion prior to sale. I imagine they can spend _days_ hanging out in the supermarket case...

I recommend going to a wholesaler or restaurant supplier and buy it as a whole frozen filet and de-frost it yourself slowly in the fridge over a day or so.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 21, 2019)

pete84 said:


> If it tastes fishy, you are likely buying fish that has already spent too many days thawed. Sushi-grade albacore typically comes cryo-frozen as whole filets and retailers will thaw/portion prior to sale. I imagine they can spend _days_ hanging out in the supermarket case...
> 
> I recommend going to a wholesaler or restaurant supplier and buy it as a whole frozen filet and de-frost it yourself slowly in the fridge over a day or so.



Early in the morning is also good.


----------



## Danzo (Sep 23, 2019)

I too live in Seattle and wonder the same thing. Uwajimaya fish is okay, but my stuff at home is never going to be wataru/kashiba level. 
I have however had good luck with mackerel from uwajimaya, fillet and salt for 4 hours, then rice vinegar bath for 15 minutes, serve kinda warm.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 23, 2019)

You are pretty much describing why I don't try sushi at home. On top of that, I live a 2 hour drive from Uwajimaya. I would rather give up sushi that drive into Seattle these days. They used to be a regular shopping destination for me. Oh for the old days.


----------



## gman (Sep 23, 2019)

i loved uwajimaya when i lived in seattle. i moved to LA a few months ago and haven't found anything like it here yet. any recommendations? (i live in the valley but willing to pack a cooler to the west side or downtown if that's what it takes)


----------



## gman (Sep 23, 2019)

btw, since i made sushi a lot in seattle, and never had any issues with off flavors with what i got from uwajimaya, can i ask how you are transporting it home and preparing it? fish stored in the fridge for a few days is usually better than fresh (more tender), but any time it gets above about 40*F the bacteria are going to start in on spoiling it. a good cooler for the car ride home is really important, as is keeping it cool during prep. i'm pretty slow at wadding the rice for nigiri, so i like to keep the fish on a well chilled plate while i work. i also soak most types of fish in salt water and/or diluted rice vinegar before serving.


----------



## slickmamba (Sep 23, 2019)

Like @pete84 said I only really get fish from from restaurant suppliers or the weekend fishermen's market at like 5am nowadays. None of the markets have fish quality I would trust, makes me missing living in the bay area where quality fish was more accessible, and cheaper.


----------



## Danzo (Sep 23, 2019)

Nothin particularly wrong with the fish st uwajimaya. It’s just your usual suspects, akami that’s got lots of suji, top loin albacore, chutoro but never otoro, some stuff they call white toro that’s just escolar. Hard to find much else there.


----------



## Danzo (Sep 23, 2019)

gman said:


> btw, since i made sushi a lot in seattle, and never had any issues with off flavors with what i got from uwajimaya, can i ask how you are transporting it home and preparing it? fish stored in the fridge for a few days is usually better than fresh (more tender), but any time it gets above about 40*F the bacteria are going to start in on spoiling it. a good cooler for the car ride home is really important, as is keeping it cool during prep. i'm pretty slow at wadding the rice for nigiri, so i like to keep the fish on a well chilled plate while i work. i also soak most types of fish in salt water and/or diluted rice vinegar before serving.


 
I understand the idea of keeping fish cold for transport but for eating I like my fish to be out at room temp for a good half hour or so, the oils are much more prevalent when it’s not ice cold


----------



## gman (Sep 23, 2019)

Danzo said:


> I understand the idea of keeping fish cold for transport but for eating I like my fish to be out at room temp for a good half hour or so, the oils are much more prevalent when it’s not ice cold



i agree with that, especially for sashimi, but for an amateur it might take longer than a half hour to prepare a decent plate of nigiri, at least in the obscene quantities my wife and i like to eat.


----------



## panda (Sep 23, 2019)

try brining it.


----------



## dafox (Sep 23, 2019)

Any ideas for the Denver area? The fish at Pacific Ocean Market does not look fresh enough. Sakura square only had a little tuna and salmon. So far Whole foods has been best, they sell some tuna and salmon that they label sushi grade.


----------



## Danzo (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes I’d like to know if there are any secret fisherman’s markets in the Seattle area.


----------



## GoodMagic (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks, brining is what I was thinking. 

Lots of good info, thanks. I’m in Queen Anne, and my go to for salmon, halibut, black cod, oysters etc is fisherman’s terminal in inter bay, but man prices have gone crazy for wild king, so now it’s a treat in summer, mostly when people visit

I think the blocks sold at uwajimaya are just not that fresh, especially the bluefin, big-eye, and hamachi which have been frozen and then thawed and then cut and packaged. But Where else can you score live spot prawns, and fresh wasabi root! Honestly, I doubt it’s transport, as it takes about ten minutes to get home, always packed with ice, and then into the cooler at 4C. If anything, I prep it too cold. I think I’m just gonna stick with what’s caught off the coast from now on.


----------



## Panamapeet (Sep 24, 2019)

Why don't you look for smaller whole fish? I think it's much easier to judge the freshness of those, and if you gut/fillet them immediately you can even tweak around with aging/curing them to get their optimal flavor.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 24, 2019)

There is also a Uwajimaya in Beaverton Oregon but I tend to prefer Fubonn in Portland. I haven't tried sushi making from there but the other fish I have bought seemed pretty fresh and there is a good selection.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 24, 2019)

I have heard that new sushi chefs that struggle with their craft will study ninjutsu for a couple of years. There are some useful hand seals that help improve technique. The required training in the deep parts of the forests helps with identifying the best fish at the market.

I wish you well on your journey.


----------



## alatresto (Sep 26, 2019)

Sushi is very tasty and all delicious. To cook suhsi is very easy and added now there is a suhsi making machine without having to wait long. One of them is chest Freezer to store raw ingredients that have not been cooked.


----------

